# qu'est-ce que le mux ou multiplexeur ?



## clo (8 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Voilà je me trouve devant un nouveau pb... je suis éligible adsl depuis le 24 août, dans ma grande naïveté je pensais que nous étions tous égaux dans un village raccordé de la même manière au même réseau... ben y faut croire que non! 
J'ai bien reçu ma Livebox mes identifiants tout ça. 

Ce matin une de mes voisines est venue me dire qu'au village plusieurs pers. pouvaient surfer avec l'adsl depuis 3 jours... donc je raccorde ma box et les clignotants s'allument, les dns et le réseaux sont bien reconnus (http://192.etc) dans les paramètres "Réseaux" ethernet intégré, sur la livebox (sagem) le symbole "réseau" tjs rouge (clignote pas) "l'arobase" clignote et les autres queue dalle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bref... et pour faire court: j'appelle le 1013 (c'est pas des commerciaux donc + à même de me rencarder et gratuit). La pers. qui me répond me dis que je suis en multiplexe (mux) 2 ou 1 (sais plus) et que le raccordement est en cours. Je me re-rencarde auprès d'une autre pers. qui elle me dit d'abord : "mais comment avez-pu recevoir la livebox ?... vous ne pouvez pas avoir l'adsl! " Là : gros doute, grosse angoisse. 
Puis elle finit par me dire (après avoir tapotée longuement sur son clavier) que c'est en cours de changement de mux - multiplexeur... 

Je n'y comprends rien!!!!! je vais attendre combien de temps ? pourquoi je suis raccordée comme ça ? 
Effectivement, j'habite - gracieusement car je l'entretien - une commanderie du XIeme siècle inscrite aux monuments historiques, et suis en bout de ligne. ça jouerait un rôle ? 
Si q'un peut m'apporter un peu d'aide? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci

PS : on m'a donné un N° de tel pour me renseigner, mais bien sûr impossible de les joindre. Je me tourne donc vers vous... mes lumières, lampes torches et autres chandelles pour m'éclairer un peu.
pitié de l'aide !!!!


----------



## misanthrope (8 Septembre 2006)

De ce que j'en sais, le multiplexage est une technique qui permet justement de faire transiter des flux diff&#233;rents sur une m&#234;me ligne : pour l'ADSL, voix (t&#233;l) et donn&#233;es (internet). 
Le plus important, c'est de savoir si ta ligne a &#233;t&#233; activ&#233;e ? C'est une intervention r&#233;alis&#233;e par France T&#233;l&#233;com dans le central t&#233;l&#233;phonique.
Si la diode "arobase" de ta livebox clignote, c'est que l'activation ADSL n'est pas encore faite. V&#233;rifie ce point aupr&#232;s de ton FAI (je pense que c'est Wanadoo).
Il est difficile d'imaginer que Wanadoo ait accept&#233; un abonnement ADSL sur une ligne non &#233;ligible !!
Pour v&#233;rifier l'&#233;ligibilit&#233; de ta ligne : www.degrouptest.com
Tu rentres juste ton N&#176; de t&#233;l et ton code postal, et &#231;a te donne les caract&#233;ristiques de ta ligne et ce &#224; quoi tu as droit (ADSL, d&#233;groupage...). En esp&#233;rant que les infos aient &#233;t&#233; mises &#224; jour depuis le 24 ao&#251;t...
Mais &#224; mon avis, il faut juste attendre un peu que l'activation ADSL soit faite (lorsque l'ADSL arrive quelque part, FT croule sous les demandes et ils ont souvent du retard..)


----------

